# 1950 john Deere model m won't start



## Ltmoeller (Apr 7, 2016)

My 1950 john Deere model m has been running fine and my starter switch started arcing but I let it cool and no start.I pulled the tractor to clutch start it get it to the barn.Now it cranks just fine but won't start.
Any help please.
Tom


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

My go to with the old tractors is points and condenser, I would start by replacing these two inexpensive items that can give you lots of trouble. You can see if you have spark at your plugs and then chase it back to the coil and then the points.


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

It could be the points condenser took a dump when you saw sparks fly from the switch.


----------



## Ltmoeller (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks,yes it burned the points.all is well now.
Tom


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Cool, got some pics of the tractor for us now?


----------



## Ltmoeller (Apr 7, 2016)

*Won't start*

I posted a picture in the registry a few days ago under agriculture.
Tom


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Very good looking anti-Q you have there. Those old JDs were/ are work horses for sure.


----------

